# Sig Request



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

EDIT: Didn't see the template, not going to lie. 

The Request:

Make me a Gracie family sig!


Pics:








- Anywhere







- Middle








- Anywhere


REALLY -- you can use any sweet pictures of the Gracies. I just found 3 ones. But if you have some cool ones, then by all means.

Title: The Gracie Family


Sub-Text: "Best of the Best"


More Sub-Text: Gracie Jujitsu


Colors: Yellow, Black, White, 

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: Sure


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

CS it'll be easier to fill if you follow the template.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> I need a new sig. And I have nothing to offer.
> 
> If you'd like to make me a sig, then I'd like to rock it.
> 
> I want it to have the Gracies on it. As many as you can find. Accent Heilo if possible. :thumbsup:


Didn't you used to be an admin or mod.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> Didn't you used to be an admin or mod.


Yeah he was one of the best mods that became an admin.. but yeah please follow the template bud..


----------

